# rv electrics step up/down?



## ladybird666 (Nov 23, 2006)

hi could anyone with rv who has had 240 elec added give me a quick run down of how it done and what is need thanks :lol:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Depends how far you want to go with it really.

You will need a 240-110 transformer (a proper one NOT a yellow site transformer). This tranny must be protected by an RCD in ALL cases.

You must decide if you want 230 volt uk sockets in the RV. If yes you will need a distribution board and sockets running round the RV in the form of a ring main or radial circuit. Hide the cables as best you can behind the existing bulkheads or put cables in self adhesive trunking.

If your RV has a built in genny you will be better spending your money on a step up/down tranny which will work in reverse when the genny is running (and outputting 110v) to give you 230volts round the UK ringmain.

I also put in a decent invertor as well which powered the entire ringmain when no hook up or genny running but they are expensive and need additional leisure batteries and bloody HUGE cables if you go much bigger then 2500watts. (Mine was a 5000watt unit and ran everything from the electric kettle to the wifes hairdryer but the cables from the batteries were nearly 50mm across and cost a small fortune!!).

The usual USA hookup connects onto the 110 volt side of the tranny as does the genny. The hook up and supply cable for the distribution board connects into the 230 volt side of the tranny. You need to arrange the plugs from the hook up and genny in such a way so it makes connection of 2 together impossible.

Its pretty simple stuff which is why i cant get my head round some of the STUPID prices quoted for electrical conversions.

If your stuck I can arrange my sparky to do it for you at a reasonable price but you will need to come to Blackpool as he wont travel.

Hope that helps

Dazzer


----------

